# Just bought a House with a Cemi insert and need some help please



## MidniteRider (Oct 14, 2007)

We bought a farm that has 3 wood burners in the house. Two are Englander stoves, very straight forward, and one is a Cemi. The Cemi is in great shape, but I'm not sure what the two small levers at the to of it are for, also was wondering if there was a way to control the draft? Or is that what the two levers are for ? LOL. Just give me a simple stove cause I'm simple too   LOL. 
Thanx in advance.


----------



## mtalea (Oct 14, 2007)

got a pic of it?


----------



## cairnju (Oct 25, 2007)

I have similar questions. We just bought a home that has a wood burning fireplace insert CEMI Concept II (picture attached). The glass is broken and I have no idea how these inserts work. I reviewed the thread from 2005 on this specific type but am looking for new information-instructions, where to buy replacement parts etc....any help is appreciated!


----------



## burntime (Oct 25, 2007)

Used one for 20 plus years...its in my garage now sitting idle.  There is an option of 1 or 2 fans in the blower section...mine has 2 and it moves a good amount of air.  The top middle controls the damper plate.  The two sides increase or decrease the amount of air to the firebox.  Up is wide open for starting.  Down is closed for when the box is good and hot.  The original papers listed it at 109k btu.  Your guess is as good as mine as to actual.  The other option is there were glass and mica windows.  Glass lasts until it cracks...mica lasts 1 1/2 seasons of hard firing.  Make sure you have a good seal arround the faceplate and the brick to keep the heat in the house.  This style vents freely into the chimney so it is wide open thru a maybe 14 x 6 inch panel on top.  They get a good long burn but do create creosote if you choke it down too far.  Nice stove but efficiency is probably 40-50 percent at best so you will use a good amount of wood.  I used to use 6 cords or 2 cords a month for 3 mo a year.  With the new stove I use 3 cords over 4.5 months.  If you get any other questions let me know I will try to answer them.  I used to have the sale literature but I think it is long gone now.  Good luck!


----------



## burntime (Oct 25, 2007)

PS company is long gone.  Call the fireplace guys for the mica or the glass for the doors.


----------



## cairnju (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.....I called a fireplace store on the glass before I posted here. They quoted me $100 for the glass per door.....is this price in line?

also....when you referred to using 6 cords of wood...were you using wood as your only source of heat?


----------



## burntime (Oct 25, 2007)

100 bucks sound right on with what I was quoted in the Milw WI area.  6 cords did about 85 percent of the heating, maybe 90 depending on how much we were home.  If you scrounge for wood then fix it and use it.  I got tired of 6 cords a year all split by hand.  Now at 4 1/2 and a log splitter life is easy, heck I may even end up with extra at the end of the year.  BTW I painted mine.  You can use bbq heat paint if you want to change the color.  One last thing, take the blower assembly off and make sure the blades are clean, it will make a big difference if there is only one fan and it is dirty.  Good luck!


----------



## cairnju (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MidniteRider (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry for not getting back with pic. Between moving and a dead hard drive it's beena bad couple weeks. Here's a couple of links I found for parts.
http://www.stovepartsunlimited.com/section.asp?Category=Parts+by+Manufacturer&Section=Cemi
http://www.hearthstove.com/
http://servicesales.com/woodburning/stove_parts/cemi/cemi.html


----------



## cairnju (Mar 4, 2008)

any tips on cleaning?


----------



## MidniteRider (Mar 8, 2008)

I just cleaned the chimney and insert last week. All I did was shop vac out the inside good, removed the fans and cleaned them and the passage they blow thru. 
I also found cheaper Mica for the doors. Cumberland General Store carries several sizes cheap  ie $2.95-@6.95 a piece.


----------



## Butchie1969 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am looking to buy new doors for my woodburner, but have no idea where to find a model number. The only words appearing on my burner are Cemi, conceptII, under the word cemi in small print is the word Ashland,O. anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## MidniteRider (Nov 29, 2008)

It depends if you need whole doors or just the inserts. Whole doors are going to be  hard to come by because they haven't made this insert for a number of years. I could send measurments if you know anybody that could fab them though.


----------



## marylynne (Mar 25, 2009)

Several years ago I bought a house with a Cemi Concept 2 insert so I was very please to find this thread.  I tried to view the owners manual but the pdf file came up blank.  I have a problem: I burned off the wooden sheath on the handle and have since lost it.  Does anyone know where I can find another one?  Any help appreciated.
Mary Lynne


----------



## burntime (Mar 25, 2009)

Make it from a pice of closet rod dowel.  Drill and add a little glue then pound the allen wrench in it.  I know they are long gone so it would be next to impossible to find someone to part with one.  With that being said I just came accross one from mine about 2 months ago and tossed it...Sorry :down:


----------



## MidniteRider (Mar 26, 2009)

marylynne said:
			
		

> Several years ago I bought a house with a Cemi Concept 2 insert so I was very please to find this thread.  I tried to view the owners manual but the pdf file came up blank.  I have a problem: I burned off the wooden sheath on the handle and have since lost it.  Does anyone know where I can find another one?  Any help appreciated.
> Mary Lynne



Don't know if is the same link you used or not but I checked it this morning and it's working fine. It's about a 18 mb file. Mine hasn't had wood on the handles since we moved in. Actually never really noticed it. I always just use the Allen wrench to open the doors.

http://homeappliance.manualsonline.com/mdownloads/267de2ef-a8b8-4557-b19c-4199fbdefe0d.pdf


----------



## czach (Dec 26, 2010)

A thought on this unit: My dad has one in his house from the early 1980's and I have one in my house that I installed in the 1990's. They heat well, and run very nicely. However in reading the manual (which I just found online this evening) I realized that the baffle plate in mine is installed *upside down*. And I see that the purpose of the plate is not just to retain some heat, but to redirect smoke from the logs forward so that it re-enters the air intake vents, re-mixes with the intake air, and is re-burned. Yep, afterburner, no wonder why the chimney is always clean.....

I'd have to say this unit still impresses me. 

Chris


----------

